# What is your cruise dose?



## malfeasance (Jun 19, 2014)

For those who do not come off, what is your cruise dose?


----------



## cardealer (Jun 19, 2014)

Cruise on 15 mg propionate daily with slin pin


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jun 19, 2014)

400test-e and right now 300eq

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## rage racing (Jun 19, 2014)

250MG TestC


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 19, 2014)

I guess I should add mine - it was 300 mg per week last time around.


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Jun 19, 2014)

500mg of test e, on it right now.


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 19, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> 400test-e and right now 300eq


You stay on boldenone year round, or is this a mini-cycle?


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jun 19, 2014)

I would like to year round but this is maybe week 7-8 as long as my labs are good I'll keep bold in the mix

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jun 19, 2014)

Blood levels barley moved with 600mg of test I know plenty people that do it and there levels stay normal. But everyone is different

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 19, 2014)

cruise on trt dose of 280 test cyp


----------



## Usealittle (Jun 19, 2014)

200mg cyp wk from my doc


----------



## bigsparky (Jun 20, 2014)

25mg Clomid EOD


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 20, 2014)

THEWIZARDOFKOZ said:


> 500mg of test e, on it right now.


Anybody but Swiper doing more than 500mg a week for a cruise dosage?


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Jun 20, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> Anybody but Swiper doing more than 500mg a week for a cruise dosage?


I considered adding tren, but did more reading, and decided against it.

i love tren, but just came off of 12 week test prop, tren, mast cycle.

Next cycle will consist of 1.5g test e and 700mg npp for 10 weeks.


----------



## bulldogz (Jun 20, 2014)

I cruise on 100-200mg per wk


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 20, 2014)

300ish T weekly and 3.3 iu GH daily


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 20, 2014)

i dont come off i just run small cycle year around but i do run just test e cycle for brake at usually 600mg a week.and i run pep all most year around all so.and i will drop my test dose to 300 mg a week sometimes.


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 20, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> usually 600mg a week.


  Finally somebody over 500!



> i will drop my test dose to 300 mg a week sometimes.


  Any particular reason?


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jun 20, 2014)

I run 250-300mg a week, but I haven't been lower then a gram this year, so a gram it is lol.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 20, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> Finally somebody over 500!
> 
> Any particular reason?


just get burned out on pining all that oil all the time i hate pinning i know a lot of tuff guys here talk about how they love to be a pin cushion thats  a ratard to me. and to just give my body a break and it all so makes results better when i jump my dose back up.just tons of good reasons i am all so were i want to be so i am just trying to stay were i am at i am about 5 10 205-210 and around 8-10 % bf full six pak really 8 pak with out flexing and 19-20 inch arms .so for the first time in my 36 yeas i am happy with were i am at lots would not be happy were i am at but for me i am not a pro just do this for fun and to look good so not bragging or saying i am a beast or nothing just happy with how i look for ones haha . i just hope i can stay were i am at with out huge amounts of drugs my body like to be around 230-250 so it takes a lot to keep me cut and ripped at 200-210 were i am at now.but i ran a couple of huge long cycles with prob 10 or  more hormones not at one time but . test,tren ,npp, mast, winny ,var,hgh, t3 ,igf,ipam cjc ,mt2 ,ai,tada,prov etc. i dont run the 300mg a week of test much maybe 3 -5 weeks out of a year or less.and i do try to keep my doses low when i run lots of compounds at the same time i am sure that helps keep the damage down some i hops.


----------



## Riles (Jun 20, 2014)

240-280mg per week


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 20, 2014)

150-250 is what I do I will also only pin it once a week as OP said I get tired of all the pinning after a while... and my doc would get mad at me if I ran higher year around...  I'm not trying to piss her off.


----------



## bulldogz (Jun 20, 2014)

You must be rich...



heavyiron said:


> 300ish T weekly and *3.3 iu GH daily*


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jun 20, 2014)

bulldogz said:


> You must be rich...


that's about $200 in HGH depending on what kind he is using. that's really affordable

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Lift-on (Jun 20, 2014)

Does anybody feel that staying on year around makes them less responsive to gear? I cruse around 250-300mg.  I have a buddy that cycles and it seams that he responds better to gear than me.  Mabe it's just different ppl.  I'm considering coming off or at least crusing  on hcg for a little bit then blasting away? Any thoughts on this


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jun 20, 2014)

Lift-on said:


> Does anybody feel that staying on year around makes them less responsive to gear? I cruse around 250-300mg.  I have a buddy that cycles and it seams that he responds better to gear than me.  Mabe it's just different ppl.  I'm considering coming off or at least crusing  on hcg for a little bit then blasting away? Any thoughts on this


he may be a genetic freak, or he is on more gear, he is shorter and he shows muscle way better, has a dialed in diet and you dont , there are many factors here brother. but I can tell you that you are better staying on than off. throw some peptides and maybe some orals and see who is the bigger guy in 6 months. There is a reason Phil's nickname is the gift!!!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 20, 2014)

300-350 per week


----------



## SFW (Jun 20, 2014)

200-250 wk (50 prop eod or 250/wk Test e)


----------



## Tbjeff (Jun 20, 2014)

250 test e with a small dose of ASF and IMF ED.


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Jun 21, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i dont come off i just run small cycle year around but i do run just test e cycle for brake at usually 600mg a week.and i run pep all most year around all so.and i will drop my test dose to 300 mg a week sometimes.



This has got me thinking that I'm going to up my cruise dose. If my next cycle is going to be 1.5g test e and 700 mg npp why not cruise at 600 or even 750?

i did just finish prop, tren ace and mast cycle.


----------



## jshel12 (Jun 21, 2014)

210-300 mgs a week of test E.  When its 300 mgs of week my hemo levels climb high so I have to donate blood every 8 -12 weeks.


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jun 21, 2014)

THEWIZARDOFKOZ said:


> This has got me thinking that I'm going to up my cruise dose. If my next cycle is going to be 1.5g test e and 700 mg npp why not cruise at 600 or even 750?
> 
> i did just finish prop, tren ace and mast cycle.


swiper cruises at 750-1500 if I'm not mistaken lol and swiper is bigger than your house

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jun 21, 2014)

jshel12 said:


> 210-300 mgs a week of test E.  When its 300 mgs of week my hemo levels climb high so I have to donate blood every 8 -12 weeks.


does anybody else donate double red? only drawback is you can't donate as often.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 21, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> 5 10 205-210 and around 8-10 % bf full six pak really 8 pak with out flexing and 19-20 inch arms .so for the first time in my 36 yeas i am happy with were i am


I think most of us would be happy with that, BigBen.  I am 6 foot, 215, and, after 7 pounds of cutting, have visible abs only when flexing (which is what, still 14-15%?).  Arms are a mere 17 inches.  I guess that makes me "skinnyfat,"  LOL!

I am working hard to change it.


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 21, 2014)

THEWIZARDOFKOZ said:


> This has got me thinking that I'm going to up my cruise dose. . . .  why not cruise at 600 or even 750?



This is one of the reasons I started this thread, as I have been considering the same.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 21, 2014)

Mine is whatever the fuck I want it to be


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm still trying to nail mine down. After this current blast I'm gonna try to get away with 250 mg and 50 mg proviron for a good 8-12 weeks, but if I end up losing any LBM I may have to adjust in the future.


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Jun 21, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> This is one of the reasons I started this thread, as I have been considering the same.



I tried the 250mg cruise of test e, felt so/so on it, so this time around I upped cruise to 500 mg test e. Feeling better, but come Monday I'll be upping cruise to 750mg test e, mwf, 1 cc each day.

glad you started this thread.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 21, 2014)

200 cyp, 200 deca a week. And sometimes 25 mg proviron or tbol ed


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jun 21, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> 200 cyp, 200 deca a week. And sometimes 25 mg proviron or tbol ed


tbol on a cruise ?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jun 21, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> 200 cyp, 200 deca a week. And sometimes 25 mg proviron or tbol ed


you cruise on the whole spectrum test,19nor,dht,and oral

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 23, 2014)

THEWIZARDOFKOZ said:


> I tried the 250mg cruise of test e, felt so/so on it, so this time around I upped cruise to 500 mg test e. Feeling better, but come Monday I'll be upping cruise to 750mg test e, mwf, 1 cc each day.
> 
> glad you started this thread.



Thanks.  I am glad I started it, too.  Last time, on 300 / wk, I felt my strength begin to slip at about 6 weeks, so I started another blast.  Next time, I am considering 600 a week and seeing how that goes.


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 23, 2014)

My bloods are in order now.  I'll be on 1200 e per week for as long as things stay in order.


----------



## StanG (Jun 23, 2014)

250mg test and 100mgs deca e4-5d depending


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 25, 2014)

_LG_ said:


> My bloods are in order now.  I'll be on 1200 e per week for as long as things stay in order.



I think you win.


----------



## Stretch512 (Jun 25, 2014)

200-300 cyp a week.  Just got some Test no ester/Tren no ester blend and that will have you going for a day or so.


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jun 25, 2014)

Stretch512 said:


> 200-300 cyp a week.  Just got some Test no ester/Tren no ester blend and that will have you going for a day or so.


Sounds awesome


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 25, 2014)

250 test C a week


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 26, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> Mine is whatever the fuck I want it to be


this would go for me to. right now i want it to be 600mg aweek so it is haha. along with cjc,ipam and igf.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 1, 2014)

Just as an update, when my cycle ended a few weeks ago, I decided to cruise on 600 a week.  Seems to be going great so far.  No loss of strength (but not really gaining, either).  Maintaining.

Previously, when PCTing, my strength would of course crash.

Last time, when I cruised on 300 a week, my strength stayed the same for two months then started to decline a little, which is when I started the next cycle.

Now we will see how 600 goes, assuming this BPL is properly dosed.


----------



## psychowhite (Aug 1, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> Just as an update, when my cycle ended a few weeks ago, I decided to cruise on 600 a week.  Seems to be going great so far.  No loss of strength (but not really gaining, either).  Maintaining.
> 
> Previously, when PCTing, my strength would of course crash.
> 
> ...


What is your blast dose? Thinking about increasing my cruise to 500 when I come off blast mode.

www.levram.us


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 1, 2014)

psychowhite said:


> What is your blast dose?



Look here.  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/197847-Swiper-inspired-cycle  Used it to go from 222 down to 205 while getting stronger.


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Aug 2, 2014)

Mal,

i upped my crusie dose to 750 mg test e, thanks to the thread you started, and the feedback that others posted. Great results, feel better, strength is increasing some, a few more weeks I'll be starting my blast of 1500mg test e and 700 mg npp.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 2, 2014)

THEWIZARDOFKOZ said:


> Mal,
> 
> i upped my crusie dose to 750 mg test e, thanks to the thread you started, and the feedback that others posted. Great results, feel better, strength is increasing some, a few more weeks I'll be starting my blast of 1500mg test e and 700 mg npp.


Haha, that's a cycle dose.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Aug 2, 2014)

300mg Test Cyp 3iu GH


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Aug 2, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Haha, that's a cycle dose.




I know. I've tried 250 and 500mg cruising and felt blah. I've looked a lot of what others were doing for blast and cruise and it seemed to be 50% less for cruise than blast. So I figured that if I'm doing a 1500mg blast then a 750mg cruise would be ok.

heavy per your cycle recommendations on asf I've done up to 2250 and thrown in tren at the end. I've also followed your test/tren protocol, high test lower tren and loved it. I did the high tren low test and hated the sides.

i usually cycle my test at 1250-1500g per week. 

I value your opinion and cycle advice.


----------



## H U L K (Aug 2, 2014)

400mg Test Cyp Weekly

3-6iu GH

Usually CJC-1295 and and GHRP-2


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 2, 2014)

THEWIZARDOFKOZ said:


> I know. I've tried 250 and 500mg cruising and felt blah. I've looked a lot of what others were doing for blast and cruise and it seemed to be 50% less for cruise than blast. So I figured that if I'm doing a 1500mg blast then a 750mg cruise would be ok.
> 
> heavy per your cycle recommendations on asf I've done up to 2250 and thrown in tren at the end. I've also followed your test/tren protocol, high test lower tren and loved it. I did the high tren low test and hated the sides.
> 
> ...


I would get labs and physicals on a regular basis brother. I would hate for you to get blind sided by health issues.


----------



## mattsilf (Aug 2, 2014)

After alot of research, I dont think im coming off next time. I was on at 500 a week for about 15 weeks and just came off. Im going to up my cycle dose to 750 and then cruise at 250. I know you guys are saying you cruise at more, but I want to be somewhat safe if im staying on.


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Aug 2, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I would get labs and physicals on a regular basis brother. I would hate for you to get blind sided by health issues.




Im on cholesterol lowering drug, so I see my doc every 3-4 months for blood work, he checks my bp as well. Total is 153, but hdls are low, which I know can be attributed to tren in particular. Bp which was checked on Thursday was 119/80. 

Thanks heavy for making sure that I'm looking out for myself.


----------



## eraser24 (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm on  250 to 300 right now gonna blast soon was on only 250 every 2 weeks on trt doing 250 a week has been like night and day for me I love it


----------



## jsmith1980 (Aug 7, 2014)

Great thread. Thx for all input.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 8, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> Just as an update, when my cycle ended a few weeks ago, I decided to cruise on 600 a week.  Seems to be going great so far.  No loss of strength (but not really gaining, either).  Maintaining.
> 
> Previously, when PCTing, my strength would of course crash.
> 
> ...




Still cruising on 600, and feeling awesome.  No loss of muscle so far that is apparent to me.


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Aug 8, 2014)

Mal,

i too have stayed at 750mg test e up from 500mg and feel so much better. I'll be continuing this cruise until September. The I start 1500mg test e and 700mg npp for 10 weeks.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Well, I guess you could say I blast and cruise because I am on TRT, and I prefer to be at 125/wk or more.  But sadly I have been at 100 EOW, which is just 50 a week.  I do short little blasts between bloods for my doc(s) but don't get very far before I have to come off and crash my T for bloods.  I have had frequent bloodwork all freakin year as my insurance bounces me to different docs as they change who they will and won't cover.  And my bloods are constantly low T as I wait for the doc to see that I am consistent and up my dose.

basically, between the TRT mess and very low T, blasts that are too short, several very severe injuries this year, and just being a depressed moaner with a shitty diet, I have gone backwards pretty hard and gotten pretty fat.

once this is all worked out and my dose is up and bloods are required less frequently, I will be cruising on 300/wk until I back off for a couple months to wherever the doc has me for bloods.  

While I wait to her back if my coverage is continued or not (another long story/mess) I plan to do an 8-12 week blast and delay doc visits and get my damn body back in order.

im not bitter or anything


----------



## standard45 (Aug 9, 2014)

300mg test e and 4  i.u.  hgh


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 9, 2014)

Rayjay1 said:


> Well, I guess you could say I blast and cruise because I am on TRT, and I prefer to be at 125/wk or more.  But sadly I have been at 100 EOW, which is just 50 a week.  I do short little blasts between bloods for my doc(s) but don't get very far before I have to come off and crash my T for bloods.  I have had frequent bloodwork all freakin year as my insurance bounces me to different docs as they change who they will and won't cover.  And my bloods are constantly low T as I wait for the doc to see that I am consistent and up my dose.
> 
> basically, between the TRT mess and very low T, blasts that are too short, several very severe injuries this year, and just being a depressed moaner with a shitty diet, I have gone backwards pretty hard and gotten pretty fat.
> 
> ...


How often do you do labs? My doc only requires it every 6 months.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 10, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> How often do you do labs? My doc only requires it every 6 months.



Right now it's about every two months.  I have had some inconsistency from screwing around in the beginning and not quite giving it enough time before bloods (undecanoate ester has a very long half life...).  So they wanted to do a few in a row and see if it's consistent at the dose they gave.  Then doctor switching started happening with insurance and I started over with basically the same BS of a couple bloods before they would adjust dosage.  So I basically have stayed crashes for quite some time trying to get legit TRT figured out.  

Luckily, after about 4 years of low T before being diagnosed (before ever touching any PED's) I am quite used to having ridiculously low T.  I am excited that I might finally soon have it adjusted and worked out properly though!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 10, 2014)

Rayjay1 said:


> Right now it's about every two months.  I have had some inconsistency from screwing around in the beginning and not quite giving it enough time before bloods (undecanoate ester has a very long half life...).  So they wanted to do a few in a row and see if it's consistent at the dose they gave.  Then doctor switching started happening with insurance and I started over with basically the same BS of a couple bloods before they would adjust dosage.  So I basically have stayed crashes for quite some time trying to get legit TRT figured out.
> 
> Luckily, after about 4 years of low T before being diagnosed (before ever touching any PED's) I am quite used to having ridiculously low T.  I am excited that I might finally soon have it adjusted and worked out properly though!


Sounds like you need a few vials of Prop to keep your sanity between screenings. LOL!


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 10, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Sounds like you need a few vials of Prop to keep your sanity between screenings. LOL!



I really do...  Lol


----------



## Junkboxer (Aug 10, 2014)

Cruise: 250mg to 300mg of Cyp/wk and sometimes I add 100mg of Deca/wk for the joint benefits.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 11, 2014)

Junkboxer said:


> I add 100mg of Deca/wk for the joint benefits.


I have been considering this as well.


----------



## theestone (Aug 11, 2014)

My cruise dose has been 200mg/ week. Once your completely over the fact that your not on cycle. You can absolutely still feel strong in the gym and look great. Can still kick ass etc. 200mg is a damn good amount of test to be on and better than natural for sure. 
Thinking of dropping to 150mg/week to see how that treats me till next run. Can always jump back up if need be.


----------



## danked (Aug 11, 2014)

about 200 wk


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 12, 2014)

theestone said:


> My cruise dose has been 200mg/ week. Once your completely over the fact that your not on cycle. You can absolutely still feel strong in the gym and look great. Can still kick ass etc. 200mg is a damn good amount of test to be on and better than natural for sure.
> Thinking of dropping to 150mg/week to see how that treats me till next run. Can always jump back up if need be.



Maybe it's just because I am not Hyooge yet, but I always thought 200mg would be plenty.  Then you got guys "cruising" at a blast dose...  I was on 200 for a few weeks when I first started TRT before insurance started f***** with me, and it sure as hell was a huge improvement over low T.  That's where I hope to be once we are dialed in


----------



## heckvr4 (Aug 12, 2014)

250mg test e per week , just added 50mg npp per week to see if it helps my joints


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 14, 2014)

Well, still feel great at 600 a week, but in reality who knows what I am doing per week.  With a UGL (BPL), it is not like I am using Watson or Pfizer.  It could be some other number per week.  But it appears to be working for now.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 14, 2014)

In reality I would say UGL powders are 20%-30% underdosed.  Add that to the fact that test e is 70mg of test for every 100mg.  So 75% of 70 is 52.5mg.  So 600mg of average UGL test is more like 300mg.  

Bloodwork is really the only way to know what is going on.  You could drop it down to 400mg and add in 50mg of proviron a day and your free and total test levels could jump passed the 600mg dose you are taking.  Who knows what's going on without bloods.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 15, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> In reality I would say UGL powders are 20%-30% underdosed.  Add that to the fact that test e is 70mg of test for every 100mg.  So 75% of 70 is 52.5mg.  So 600mg of average UGL test is more like 300mg.
> 
> Bloodwork is really the only way to know what is going on.  You could drop it down to 400mg and add in 50mg of proviron a day and your free and total test levels could jump passed the 600mg dose you are taking.  Who knows what's going on without bloods.



That's a pretty general assumption though.  Definitely not the same between all UGL's as some actually have quality raws and others might have junk.

based on my experience with BPL (who he said he was using) everything was accurate on bloods and the NPP was pretty awesome.  I think it depends.  Saying all are 20-30% underdosed is just way too general and broad sweeping to be accurate


----------



## Junkboxer (Aug 15, 2014)

Kinda off topic but its relevant to everyone in here (I never got a definitive answer for this): For us guys that blast/cruise.. we use AI's year round. How safe is that? Is it alright to run Aromasin year round?


----------



## Machmood (Aug 15, 2014)

I use 200mg a week and have to take 12.5mg (half a pill) of exemestane. I am EXTREMELY gyno prone, once my e2 hits 50 I get gyno. Those dosages keep e2 around 20, total test 1050, free test 33


----------



## HamHands (Aug 15, 2014)

_LG_ said:


> My bloods are in order now.  I'll be on 1200 e per week for as long as things stay in order.



That ain't no mother F-ing cruise dose brother; I'd be a strait up vagina violating SOB if I was on 1200mgs a week of Test-E... What is your blast dose??? I'm on 400-450 every 6-7 days and it's hard to keep my monogamy in check with my ol' lady... I've been cruising since March OP. My blast was 300-400 Test-C & 300 NPP per 6 days... It was epic; I went from 230lbs to 260lbs and have kept every single bit of it with the cruise dose. I got called a "Monster" today buying a Monster Energy drink by the cashier. It was vindicating for sure...


----------



## mattsilf (Aug 16, 2014)

Junkboxer said:


> Kinda off topic but its relevant to everyone in here (I never got a definitive answer for this): For us guys that blast/cruise.. we use AI's year round. How safe is that? Is it alright to run Aromasin year round?



Good question, id also like to hear some opinion on that


----------



## Glycomann (Aug 16, 2014)

Lift-on said:


> Does anybody feel that staying on year around makes them less responsive to gear? I cruse around 250-300mg.  I have a buddy that cycles and it seams that he responds better to gear than me.  Mabe it's just different ppl.  I'm considering coming off or at least crusing  on hcg for a little bit then blasting away? Any thoughts on this



Yes, the longer you are on the more it takes to get a response.  That's why you are seeing the doses you see these days on the boards.  These guys in this thread that need a cruise dose of 600 mg/w is an example of not responding well anymore.  Their AAS run is in the 2-4 grams a week range. That is a lot. There is a video out aof Ryan Kenelly former powerlifting world record guy.  He describes how he had to up the dose more and more as his body became resistant to the drugs to the point he was spooning raw oral powders in his mouth.


----------



## Big Puppy (Aug 16, 2014)

300mg wk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Aug 16, 2014)

Glycomann said:


> Yes, the longer you are on the more it takes to get a response.  That's why you are seeing the doses you see these days on the boards.  These guys in this thread that need a cruise dose of 600 mg/w is an example of not responding well anymore.  Their AAS run is in the 2-4 grams a week range. That is a lot. There is a video out aof Ryan Kenelly former powerlifting world record guy.  He describes how he had to up the dose more and more as his body became resistant to the drugs to the point he was spooning raw oral powders in his mouth.


Serious he was eating raws !!!!!! Wtf


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 22, 2014)

Rayjay1 said:


> based on my experience with BPL (who he said he was using) everything was accurate on bloods and the NPP was pretty awesome.  I think it depends.  Saying all are 20-30% underdosed is just way too general and broad sweeping to be accurate


It is BPL, but I do not think anybody has tested it using heavy's protocol.


----------



## Hell (Aug 27, 2014)

Cruise on 125mg a week and lipids come back in normal ranges.


----------



## uberdawg (Aug 27, 2014)

200mg cyp PW.


----------



## Amozoc (Aug 27, 2014)

200 mg Test C and 250 mg NPP 


Sent from my iPad using Skype


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 27, 2014)

Glycomann said:


> *Yes, the longer you are on the more it takes to get a response.*  That's why you are seeing the doses you see these days on the boards.  These guys in this thread that need a cruise dose of 600 mg/w is an example of not responding well anymore.  Their AAS run is in the 2-4 grams a week range. That is a lot. There is a video out aof Ryan Kenelly former powerlifting world record guy.  He describes how he had to up the dose more and more as his body became resistant to the drugs to the point he was spooning raw oral powders in his mouth.



Any studies to back this up?

Cause according to this line of thought any TRT patient that has been on TRT for years would have to consistently up their dose to remain in the same acceptable testosterone range and that is simply not true.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 27, 2014)

well i can say that i need more and more gear to keep making gains.but for trt or to feel normal i dont have to keep upping the dose but i all so am not going to make any gains unless i keep taking more and more.but just to feel good or well being and sex drive and all that yes trt works. i think that is what there saying to make gains you need to take more and more.


----------



## malfeasance (Sep 26, 2014)

HamHands said:


> I went from 230lbs to 260lbs and have kept every single bit of it with the cruise dose. I got called a "Monster" today buying a Monster Energy drink by the cashier. It was vindicating for sure...


What kind of bodyfat percentage?  At 260 you are legitimately a "monster."


----------



## malfeasance (Sep 26, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> Still cruising on 600, and feeling awesome.  No loss of muscle so far that is apparent to me.



So the wife announces that she wants to get pregnant.  

Oh, no!

So I am thinking, well, after a month or two, I will taper off while using HCG and then start the clomid and heavy aromasin PCT . . . prepare for a rough ride, since I have been cruising for more than 9 months with two cycles, and my cruise is 600 a week right now (hey, it was Swiper's first cruise . . . I started off conservative with 300 a week after the first cycle but started to lose some gains after about 6 weeks, so 600 a week after the second cycle this year and still on it).

I was dreading it . . .

But - no need.

First fertile cycle and BAM! she is pregnant, just as easy as before.

Woo hoo!


----------



## locutus61 (Sep 27, 2014)

The best I have ever looked was after 3 months of taking nothing. I think there is some truth to your supposition.


----------



## CG (Sep 27, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> So the wife announces that she wants to get pregnant.
> 
> Oh, no!
> 
> ...



Congrats bro. I'm afraid of the same in the future lol


----------



## CG (Sep 27, 2014)

Datum bro


----------



## G.Reaper (Sep 27, 2014)

I cruise at like 250. But came off a 20 week test/tren (not full 20 on tren) and got the wife prego. Now we are done and its back to business as usual.  Only used clomid on that one.  Snippy snippy is next..... do not want more kids!


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 27, 2014)

heckvr4 said:


> 250mg test e per week , just added 50mg npp per week to see if it helps my joints



NPP is a faster acting nandralone which should be done every 3 days.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 27, 2014)

I havebeen cruising at 375 mgs. 
Some of my pals say thats a bit to high but it seems to suit me well. @ 250mgs per ml that 1 1/2 cc once a week,


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 28, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Any studies to back this up?
> 
> Cause according to this line of thought any TRT patient that has been on TRT for years would have to consistently up their dose to remain in the same acceptable testosterone range and that is simply not true.



It is not ethical to do studies on humans using increasing amounts of anabolic steroids into the multi-gram range. Most true TRT patients  are on 100 - 150 mg/w and most will probably tell you that they felt it more at first than now.  Now TRT label is placed on anyone using 300 mg or less.  TRT is a dose that places the person into the normal range. Other than a feeling of well being especially at first one should only feel more healthy on a TRT dose. The bull shit TRT that people talk about on this and other AAS boards is not really TRT.  It is lower dose cycling and if you look around, for example this thread, the doses tend to go up over time. Tolerance  is acquired to all drugs be it alcohol, methamphetamine, aspirin, etc.  If this is something you can not accept I suggest you take a basic course in drugs of abuse. not insulting you.  Just suggesting you look into these basic concepts because they will help you in your enhancement pursuits. Taking breaks of at least 8 weeks will lower tolerance and this helps to stay responsive to lower doses, which is less expensive and less stress on the body.  Otherwise you piss out a lot of the drugs as metabolites, which really helps no one other than the dealer.


----------



## dave 236 (Sep 28, 2014)

Also due to negative feedback mechanisms, when you continually increase dosages, your body will attempt to balance things out by producing more shbg and conversion to other metabolites, as Glycomann mentioned.  You can use dht compounds( tbol or winnie seem to work best) along with your try test dose intermittently to lower shbg and increase the free T in your system, which is the only part that is available for uptake by the cells.  More free T =greater response.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## exerciseordie (Sep 28, 2014)

dave 236 said:


> Also due to negative feedback mechanisms, when you continually increase dosages, your body will attempt to balance things out by producing more shbg and conversion to other metabolites, as Glycomann mentioned.  You can use dht compounds( tbol or winnie seem to work best) along with your try test dose intermittently to lower shbg and increase the free T in your system, which is the only part that is available for uptake by the cells.  More free T =greater response.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


Not sure this is mentioned but to make this more understanding for guys. A negative feedback mechanism is when the body sends a signal to get everything back to homeostasis. For instance when your blood sugar gets too high (too far from normal) your body produces insulin to bring it back into the range it needs it at. Positive feedback is the exact opposite (although the body rarely uses positive feedback). It does use it in some occasions (child birth), but yea. So if that wasn't posted then now you can understand what Dave is saying


----------



## dave 236 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes, my mistake for not explaining for any who may not know how these are different and work to keep things in a fairly narrow range.  You said it very well. Thank You. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## dave 236 (Sep 28, 2014)

This is true


Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## malfeasance (Sep 29, 2014)

Glycomann said:


> Taking breaks of at least 8 weeks will lower tolerance and this helps to stay responsive to lower doses, which is less expensive and less stress on the body.  Otherwise you piss out a lot of the drugs as metabolites, which really helps no one other than the dealer.


Glycomann,

Since I just started cruising this year, what is this 8 week break like?  I assume the last 5 or 6 weeks is depression and erectile dysfunction.  Is 8 weeks 
of 150 - 200 per week considered a break, or are you talking about 8 weeks of taking nothing at all?

Is swiper pissing out most of his gear?  He never takes a break.


----------

